# Clownfish Discussion.



## Ocellaris><>! (Jul 8, 2008)

Ok, so i was talking to my boss about clownfish and he said that ocellaris and perculas are the same fish. he says the latin name has both words in it. is this true??? i thought they were two different fish. So my question is are ocellaris clowns and percula clowns the same fish?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

nope...

There are false perculas, also known as nemos, false perculas, and occelaris clowns.

Then there are true percs. Known as perculas.

I"m not sure of the scientific names, but they are not the same species.


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

Amphiprion ocellaris - Ocellaris 

Amphiprion percula- True Percula

From what I can get out of it, the Ocellaris is the False Percula because of its "striking" similarities.

I'll stick with my gold banded maroon clowns!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

As s13, two completely different species with different latin names. Perculas tend to have bolder black lining around the white saddles than the occellaris do. Also, ocellaris usually have 11 dorsal spines whereas perculas have 9-10.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

So, then, who are you gonna trust when we tell you your tank is overloaded? Us, or the guy who doesn't even know this one simple thing?


----------



## Ocellaris><>! (Jul 8, 2008)

hey i just wanted to read some opinions so chill out DUDE!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

he's just making a point that we are trying to help you and your boss is probably trying to help you... but he doesn't know some of the basics... so you should take his advice with a grain of salt...


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

So what came first, the percula or the ocellaris?


----------



## Ocellaris><>! (Jul 8, 2008)

k ill keep that in mind. SRY about me freaking out there.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Ocellaris><>! said:


> hey i just wanted to read some opinions so chill out DUDE!


TheOldSalt doesn't mean to be mean, but he and many others on this forum hate to see a tank that is overstocked. Furthermore we have many new hobbiest who use the excuss that the LFS guy said it would be alright. As much as we wish LFS know what they are talking about most, but not all of the time they are just trying to make a sale. Many LFS owners are not as familiar with Saltwater as they are with Saltwater as well.


----------



## Ocellaris><>! (Jul 8, 2008)

yea...sry TheOldSalt


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Good thing it wasn't Reefneck that responded.  God rest his soul.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yep. THAT would have been interesting. Heehee!


----------

